

$750k raise for YieldKit, a German Affiliate Link Company - andrewhyde
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/20/yieldkit-scores-750000-series-a-from-tim-schumacher-and-hackfwd-to-push-international-expansion/

======
michuk
That's the third Series A of a HackFwd-accellerated company in recent months,
following FantasyShopper and Delta Strike (now known as Starforce Delta).

HackFwd is definitely setting its position as a top European accellerator
fund. Great to be part of it!

------
rmoriz
So this is just a copy cat of <http://viglink.com/> and
<http://prosperent.com/tools/prosperlinks> isn't it?

------
kayoone
Know the founder personally, very down to earth, humble and nice guy. Well
deserved Oliver!

------
bobob1
Good job YieldKit, keep up the great work your doing in affiliate marketing.

------
andrewhyde
A super nice team on top of some impressive technology.

